# 2000 Passat Idle Issue



## 98-VR6 (May 3, 2009)

Hello to all. 

Its been awhile since I've been on the vortex. I just picked up a 2000 Passat v6 auto. with 53000 miles. I noticed when sitting at a traffic light the rpm's starting go up and down only a little about 100-200 rpm's it seems to happen with the A/C is on, also when go give it a little gas on take off it seems to hesitate and then go, if you give it more gas a take off its fine. Any idea's what I can do to correct this?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Whenever I see a car with a rough idle and/or low rpm misfire/hesitation, the first thing I look for is a vacuum leak. Cleaning the throttle body probably won't hurt either.


----------



## 98-VR6 (May 3, 2009)

O_o said:


> Whenever I see a car with a rough idle and/or low rpm misfire/hesitation, the first thing I look for is a vacuum leak. Cleaning the throttle body probably won't hurt either.


I was leaning tawards a vacuum leak, only cause it seems to be when the A/C is on. I will look into the throttle bodies maybe that will help with the hesitation on take off.

Thanks.


----------

